
Cool Machine Learning Resources - datadawg
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xx4-HKixnyRcEbqEedv223Oc33gw5bSvats-WzRL95c/edit?usp=sharing
======
datadawg
Hi all, author here. Wanted to give some more background on why I made this
sheet, and why I think it would be cool if other people used and added to this
sheet. I've been working to teach myself machine learning, software
engineering, and stats for years now. The internet is full of helpful
articles, curated book collections, and well-answered Stack Overflow
questions, as well as gobs of less useful junk. My two biggest problems have
been: 1.) Separating the good stuff from the bad stuff and 2.) Finding the
right type of material for different stages in the learning process.
Unfortunately, Google has let me down. So this is my attempt at compiling and
tagging the most helpful resources, so other people (and I) can speed up our
learning process. The sheet is completely open, so please feel free to modify
or feel free to comment if you have any suggestions. Thanks Internet!

